# Tenemos prensa internacional



## Adrenalina

Hola

¿Podría alguien ayudarme, por favor? ¿Cómo traduzco "tenemos prensa internacional" al alemán? Gracias.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Adrenalina:

   No sé exactamente en qué piensas, pero si el contexto es el de una tienda que vende periódicos de otros países podrías decir:
'Wir haben internationale Zeitungen'.

Saludos,
   muycuriosa


----------



## Adrenalina

Sí, es para una tienda. ¿Sería mejor decir en ese caso se vende prensa internacional? ¿Cómo dirías eso? Muchas gracias.


----------



## muycuriosa

Si quieres decir 'Se vende prensa internacional', puedes utilizar 'Wir verkaufen internationale Zeitungen' o simplemente 'Internationale Zeitungen'. La traducción típica de ese 'se' ('man verkauft ...' o '... zu verkaufen') no me parece bien aquí.
Ya verás lo que dicen otros alemanes.

Saludos


----------



## Adrenalina

Muchas gracias, muycuriosa. Has aclarado todas mis dudas.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

Si acaso: Wir bieten internationale Zeitungen an.


----------



## Adrenalina

Gracias heidita


----------

